# angeln Auf Zeeland



## Mirco Weiskopf (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Samstag nach Vrouwenpolder und möchte gern auf hornhecht und wolfsbarsch angeln.
Wo sind rund um vrouwenpolder die besten angelplätze ?
Gibt es evtl. einen Hafen ?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Top Angelplätze findest du am Banjaard (Strand) oder auf Neeltje Jaans. 
Zur Zeit läuft aber wenig an Hornhechten, die großen Schwärme haben sich mittlerweile in kleinere Schulen aufgelöst. Daher sind kaum noch Massenfänge wie am Anfang der Saison ( mitte Mai ) drin. 
Mein Tipp: Abends vom Strand "de Banjaard", mit Seeringelwurm und Messermuschel am langen Vorfach (ca. 60cm), mit einem 50-60g Blei über Grund gezupft. #6

Gruß Rob


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Hi Rob,
danke für die antwort wo bekomme ich diese Seeringelwürmer oder die Mesermuscheln ?
Im Laden ? Wenn ja wo ist dort einer ?
Oder selber  sammeln ?


Gruß Mirco


----------



## Sappeur (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Seeringelwürmer bekommst du teilweise privat dort zu kaufen. Mußt mal auf die Schilder in den Fenstern achten wo draufsteht "Zeeaas". Damit meinen die zwar Wattwürmer aber die haben auch Seeringelwürmer da. Nennen sich, glaube ich, irgendwas mit "Pirtches", oder so. Oder schau mal hier: http://www.zeevissen.com/zeeaasadressen.html#Zeeland

Gruß Joschi.


----------



## Sappeur (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

*Zeepieren  20,- de kg* *Mesheften 5,- de kg. * 
So heißen die Dinger.


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Ok,
danke für die Infos habt ihr evtl trotzdem noch ein oder zwei adressen von angelläden rund um Vrouwenpolder ?
Weil ich denke nicht das jemand an seinem Haus Haken ,blei usw. verkauft.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

und was sind jetzt Zeepieren bzw Mesheften ?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Hi Mirco, Seeringelwürmer=Zagers und Messermuscheln=Mesheften (stimmt Sappeur)
Einen Angelladen in der Nähe von Vrowenpolder ? 
In Zierikzee gibts einen da bekommst du Infos aus erster Hand, da der Inhaber Roel Bolier selbst ein Meeresteam leitet. Den kann ich dir nur empfehlen#6:http://www.zeevisland.com/seefish.htm
Dort bekommst du auch erstklassige Köder und das richtige Material. Wenn du seine Tipps befolgst dann klappts auch garantiert mit dem Fisch. 

Gruß Rob


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Zeepieren sind reguläre Wattwürmer. Fische lieber mit Seeringler=Zagers damit hast du den größeren Erfolg vom Ufer

Gruß Rob


----------



## Sappeur (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

U zocht op: *hengel* 

Er zijn *3* resultaten gevonden.



de Hengelsport WebWinkel






Adres:
Postcode en plaats:
Telefoon:
Fax:
Emailadres:
Website:Vromoldsland 17
4337CT Middelburg
0654644873
0118-641547
info@hengelsportwebwinkel.nl
http://www.hengelsportwebwinkel.nl Bij de hengelsport WebWinkel kunt U terecht voor al uw hengelsportmaterialen. Wij hebben geen winkel, maar verschillende online shops voor de sportvisserij.




van der sterren





Adres:
Postcode en plaats:
Telefoon:
Fax:
Emailadres:
Website:noordstraat 10
4693cd poortvliet
0166612840
0166612840
peterster@zeelandnet.nl
http://www.van-der-sterren.nl zeeaas en hengelsportmateriaal




CARTOUCHE HENGELSPORT
Adres:
Postcode en plaats:
Telefoon:
Fax:
VEERWEG 61-65
4493AN KAMPERLAND
0113373012
0113376700
HENGELSPORT-ZEEAAS-CAMPINGART.-SPEELGOED MEUBELEN-KADOART.-KLEDING


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Vielen dank für die infos ich werde auf jeden fall mal bei dem Angelladen vorbeischauen.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Sappeur (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Hi,Mirco.
Nimm besser die Adresse von Rob.
Er kennt den Laden ja schon.
Die anderen hab`ich nur im Netz gefunden.
Guten Fang wünsch ich.
Gruß natürlich auch an Rob.


----------



## Mirco Weiskopf (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

jo danke für die adressen ich werde dan später auch mit bildern berichten was und ob ich was gefangen habe.

Mirco


----------



## Rob.a.m. (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

@ Sappuer groetjes terug, Mirco dir viel Spaß in Zeeland und natürlich viele Fische. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Hallo Leutz, ich fahre das kommende Wochenende nach Middelburg, wird zwar eigentlich ein Familienurlaub, aber trotzdem möchte ich eine Spinrute mitnehmen. Da aber leider noch Raubfischschonzeit ist und ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan habe was so an der Küste zu fangen wäre bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe von Euch.
Also was geht? Hornhecht, Wolfsbarsch?
Woran soll ich mich orientieren? Häfen, Buhnen, etc.?
Was für Köder soll ich einpacken?

Bin für alle Tips dankbar, Grüße JK


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln Auf Zeeland*

Schau dich einmal hier um :
www.wolfsbarsch.com

Gruß Rob
Wolfsbarsch.com


----------

